# Reisebericht Südthailand



## Laketrout (14. Februar 2007)

Südthailand Reisebericht 2007

Da ich mit Frau, Kind und teilweise in Begleitung meines Bruders und seiner Familie unterwegs war, bin ich nur verdünnt zum angeln gekommen. Gerne möchte Ich Euch trotzdem die Ausflüge welche wir machten kurz schildern. 

15.1.2007
Die erste Ausfahrt startete ich von Phuket aus gemeinsam mit meinem normalerweise nicht angelnden Bruder. Wir buchten das relativ grosse Boot Nr. 3 (15 Meter lang) vom Prasert Seri Tours (info@prasertserifishing.com). Der Transfer zum Boot klappte bestens wir wurden um 8 Uhr beim Hotel abgeholt. 
Um 9 Uhr waren wir auf dem Boot und die ersten Ruten waren für’s Trolling ausgelegt. Das Wetter war schön und die See ziemlich ruhig. Das traf leider auch auf die Fischerei zu. Wir schleppten bis ungefähr 16 Uhr durchgehend mit 5 Ruten, konnten aber leider nur 6 Bonitos bis etwa 2 Kg erbeuten. 






An der Crew lag es jedenfalls nicht, sie haben sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und diverse Köderwechsel ausprobiert, ausserdem wurden regelmässig die anderen Boote von Praser Seri angefunkt um Info’s über Fangplätze aus zu tauschen. Leider fingen auch die anderen Boote an diesem Tag nicht gut. 
Die Fische jedenfalls schmeckten uns und unseren Frauen am Abend sehr.





Mit Sack und Pack reisten wir auf dem Landweg von Phuket gegen Süden nach Ko Lanta. 

19.1.2007
Ich hatte von einer Bekannten via Internet eine Telefon-Nr. bekommen von einem Fischer welcher von Saladan aus Auflüg zum Fischen macht. Ich habe Mr. Boom dann kontaktiert und am nächsten Morgen holte er und sein Gehilfe mich mit dem Longtail-Boot direkt am Strand bei unserem Hotel ab. 




Das Longtail war für thailändische Verhältnisse gut ausgerüstet. 2 Schleppruten waren im vorderen Teil angebracht und ebenfalls im vorderen teil waren zwei Gartenstühle mit abgesagten Beinen postiert. Zuerst habe ich etwas geschmunzelt über diese Idee aber mit der fortschreitenden Dauer des Tages die Stühle mehr und mehr schätzen gelernt. 
Wir schleppten also mit zwei Ruten im vorderen Bereich plus einer weiteren hinten am Boot befestigt (kurz mit Teaser für Thunfische). Es war das erste mal das ich in Thailand Fischer mit geflochtenen Schnüren habe fischen sehen. Alles Gerät war im Bereich 30lbs, was auch auf meine Shimano Beastmaster Schlepprute zutraf.
Wir fuhren mit 12-14 Km/h inner 2 Stunden nach Ko Haa raus. Das ist eine Felsgruppe bestehend aus 5 grösseren, unbewohnten Inselchen, die auch von Tauchbooten rege angelaufen werden. Auf dem Weg begegnete uns eine Schule von Delfinen.





Am Morgen hatten wir kurz einen Fischkontakt, der sich leider nach einigen Sekunden Drill verabschiedete. So gegen 11 Uhr konnte ich einen Baby-Baracuda (60 cm) landen (mit rot-weissem Jig). Anglerisch nichts wirklich Grosses, am Abend auf dem Tisch jedoch hervorragend. Über Mittag machten wir bei einer der Insel halt um zu essen. Als Zeitvertreib hat die Crew dann angefangen auf Tintenfische zu angeln. Ohne Rute nur von hand haben sie künstliche Shrimps Imitate ausgeworfen und eingeholt. Bald hing beim Steuermann der erste Tintenfisch dran. Ich habe mein Spinnrute ausgepackt und konnte nach kurzer Zeit den ersten Tintenfisch in meiner Fischerlaufbahn fangen. Es blieb bei diesem Einen. Die Bilanz war ernüchternd, der Steuermann fing in der gleichen Zeit 4 Stück Mr. Boom 3 Stück und dies obwohl ich mit der Spinnrute viel weiter werfen konnte als die beiden. 
Am Nachmittag schleppten wir auf Umwegen wieder zurück nach Ko Lanta, konnte aber keine weiteren Bisse verzeichnen.
Aufgefallen war mir das Mr Boom konsequent jedes grössere Fischerboot das wir trafen einmal umrundet hat. Er meinte da seien immer grössere Fische möglich.

21.1.2007
Diesmal hatte ich bei Jack (lantajack2000@yahoo.com ) den ich schon von früheren Besuchten her kannte eine Tour gebucht zum fischen auf Sailfisch mit lebendem Köderfisch.
Mit einem Speedboat ging es wieder nach Ko Haa, diesmal waren wird allerdings innert 40 am Ziel.
Zuerst mussten wir natürlich Köderfische besorgen. Wir liesen die Hegenen hinunter was wegen der kräftigen Strömung schwierig war. Erfreulicherweise hatten wir bereits nach einigen Minuten über 10 Stück gefangen und in einem Setzkescher verstaut. Jack hat daraufhin einem befreundeten Fischer der längsseits gekommen war einige abgegeben. Die drei einheimischen hatten die ganze Nacht in ihrem Longtail (angelnd) verbracht ohne Erfolg.
Wir wollten als erstes driften und dabei eine Rute mit Köderfisch auslegen. 
Die Sache wird relativ einfach gehandhabt, der Köderfisch (10-15 cm) wird in der Rückenregion gehackt, 4-6 Meter Schnur abgezogen und dann wird die Schnur fest um ein Stück altes Styropor gewickelt (die Schnur schneidet sich ins Styropor hinein und hält dadurch). Nachher wird langsam weiter Schnur abgezogen bis die „Styroporpose“ etwa 30 Meter vom Boot entfernt treibt. Dann ging das warten los. Einige male mussten wir mit dem Boot die Position wechseln um eine neue Drift zu beginnen.
Als wir recht nahe an einem Felsen, der etwa einen Meter aus dem Wasser schaute, vorbei drifteten, wurde plötzlich ein wenig Schnur abgezogen. Zuerst glaubten wir der Köderfisch hätte sich am Felsen verhängt aber plötzlich sprang etwas langes, silbriges aus dem Wasser. Der Drill war nicht sehr lang hat aber riesigen Spass gemacht. 
Den langen und sehr dünnen Fisch nannte die Crew Longtom, er war aber sehr aggressiv und hat im Boot drinnen noch versucht uns zu beissen. 






Am späteren Nachmittag haben wir dann geankert und es mit zwei Ruten weiter versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Gegen Abend sahen wir noch eine grosse Schildkröte einige Meter vom Boot entfernt. Auf der Rückfahrt erzählte mir Jack, diese Saison hätten einheimische Fischer mit Netzen innert einer Woche mehr als 200 Sailfische rund um Ko Haa gefangen. Wen wundert es da das für mich keiner mehr übrig geblieben ist.






23.1.2007
Ich versuchte es nochmals einen Tag mit Mr. Boom, die Gartenstühle hatten es mir angetan. 





Diesmal begleitete mich mein Bruder wieder einmal. Mr. Boom wollte nach Hin Bida fahren, ein Felsen der bei Ebbe knapp aus dem Wasser schaut. Etwa um 9 Uhr hatten wir auf dem Weg dort hin den ersten Biss leider war der Kontakt nur kurz. Eine Stunde später biss ein schöner Baracuda von etwa 75 cm, ihn konnten wir dann auch ins Boot geleiten (gefangen auf rot-weissen Jig). 






Bei Hin Bida angekommen konnten wir leider den Platz nicht optimal befahren weil ein Boot mit Tauchern den Platz bereits belegte. Da unsere Ausrüstung für Taucher nicht stark genug war sind wir weiter zu einer anderen Felsformation. Nach dem Mittagessen haben wir zurück Richtung Lanta geschleppt. Als Mr. Boom wieder einmal einen grösseren Kutter umrundete erklang auf meiner Seite das wohl schönste Geräusch der Welt, Schnarrrrr. 10 Minuten später zeigte sich eine stattliche Königs-Makrele neben dem Boot. Sie hatte den 18cm Rapala-Magnum Redhead ganz spitz am hinteren Drilling erwischt und natürlich kam es wie es kommen musste. Direkt neben dem Boot ein kräftiger Kopfschlag und glitt sie zurück in die Tiefe. Die Crew und mein Bruder konnten es kaum glauben und waren untröstlich. Mir war es egal, denn ich habe den spannenden Drill mit dem starken Fisch genossen. Für mich war der Tag erfüllt.
So übrigens sah der Strand direkt vor unserem Hotel aus.





Unsere nächste Destination war Krabi. Mit der Fähre führen wir von Ko Lanta direkt an den zu Krabi gehörenden Strand Ao Nang.
Schnell war ein Termin mit Phom arrangiert. Phom hat ein eigenes Boot und lebt vom Fischen oder Schnorcheln mit Touristen. Ich kenne ihn bereits seit 3 Jahren und wir haben schon etliche Ausfahrten miteinander unternommen. Meine grösste Königsmakrele (9.5 Kg) habe ich mit ihm gefangen. 

27.1.2007 





Frau und Tochter begleiteten mich diesmal. Um 15 Uhr fuhren wir los und schleppten der Küste nach in nördlicher Richtung zu den Inseln rund um Ko Hong. Eine traumhafte Kulisse um unserem Hobby zu fröhnen. 
Gegen halb fünf Uhr kam auch der ersehnte Biss, meine Frau sollte den ersten Fisch bekommen. Sie drillte ihn problemlos. Ihre Enttäuschung war allerdings deutlich zu spüren als der Fisch im Boot war, es handelte sich um einen etwa 60 cm langen Longtom, der wie ich unter zwischen wusste wegen der vielen Gräte nahezu ungeniessbar ist.
Die aufkommende Dunkelheit zwang uns zur Rückkehr sodass wir gegen 19 Uhr in AoNang zurück waren.






29.1.2007
Für heute war ein Tagesausflug mit Phom geplant. Trotz immer stärker werdendem Wind schleppten wir in Richtung Bamboo island, mussten aber auf halben Weg umdrehen da die See zu rau wurde und ein vernünftiges Schleppen nicht mehr möglich war.
In der Folge verzogen wir uns hinter einige kleinere Felsen in den Windschatten und versuchten unser Glück auf Tintenfische. 
_Schnitt:_
_Vor einem Jahr hatte mir Phom gezeigt wie man mit ihnen richtig umgeht ohne dass sie das ganze Boot voll Tinte spritzen. Sobald die Tintenfische an der Angel hängen beginnen sie stossweise Tinte aus zu stossen. Der Trick von Phom bestand nun darin das er die Tintenfische neben dem Boot aus dem Wasser hob und erst ins Boot nahm nachdem sie nochmals kräftig Tinte abgespritzt hatten. Das schien auch gut zu funktionieren. Leider konnte ich damals keinen fangen._

Wir versuchten also unser Glück auf Tintenfische und warfen beide mit Spinnruten unsere Köder aus. Bereits beim zweiten Wurf spürte ich einen kräftigen Ruck und danach einen andauernden Widerstand an meiner Leine. Im klaren Wasser sahen wir bald darauf ein beachtliches Exemplar von etwas mehr als 50 cm. Phom hat wohl Hunger bekommen, den er wollte den grossen Tintenfisch auf keinen Fall verlieren und half mir deshalb mit der Landung indem er die Leine fasste und den Kopffüssler in einem Schwung ins Boot hob. Um es kurz zu machen, es gab eine riesige Schweinerei. Phom brauchte gute 5 Minuten um sein Boot wieder einigermassen sauber zu kriegen. Ich habe es nicht für möglich gehalten wie viel Tinte so ein Tintenfisch verspritzen kann.
Nach einigen weiteren erfolglosen Versuchen brachen wir die Fischerei ab. Auf der Rückfahrt wurden wir kräftig durchnässt durch die aufspritzenden Wellen (keine Problem bei 27 Grad Wasser- und 28 Grad Lufttemperatur).

Auf den nächsten Tag bereits war unser Flug gebucht der uns nach Bangkok brachte.

2.2.2007
Als Abschluss meiner Ferien wollte ich noch einige richtige Drills erleben. Mit Frau und Tochter fuhren wir deshalb mit dem Taxi an den Bung Sam Lan etwas nordöstlich von Bangkok. Für ausführlichere Details dazu verweise ich auf meinen Bericht aus dem Jahre 2004. -> http://www.weinsave.ch/fischen/index.html

Wir waren um 15 Uhr am Teich und angelten bis etwa 20 Uhr. In dieser Zeit hatten wir 4 Bisse. Ich konnte einen etwa 18 Kg schweren Mekong Wels, meine Frau einen sicher fast ebenso schweren gestreiften Wels fangen, zwei weitere Fische gingen uns leider nach kurzen 
Drill verloren. 
Die Kraft und Ausdauer dieser Fische ist einfach gewaltig.






Kurt mein Angelkollege hat mir eine ältere Daiwa 4050 Rolle, welche er für Kinglachse gekauft hatte ausgeliehen, mit einer neuen 50’er Mono bespult und meiner Shimano Schlepprute 30lbs zusammen war das Gerät perfekt für den Drill. Allerdings war es mit der Rute etwas schwierig weit zu werfen. Ich vermute dies war der Grund für unsere mageren Fänge. Im Häuschen neben uns hatten Einheimischem mit demselben Köder mehr als doppelt so viele Bisse, sie warfen gut 10 Meter weiter zur Teichmitte hin.
Ergänzend zu meinem Bericht aus dem 2004 muss noch erwähnt werden, dass die Preise massiv erhöht wurden. 1000 Bath (etwa 22 Euro) für Ausländer, 500 Bath für Thais. 

Zum Schluss noch der Hinweis -> Wenn Ihr Rechtschreibfehler findet, dürft ihr sie behalten !


----------



## Goettinger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Südthailand*

schöner bericht und tolle bilder! danke!


----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Südthailand*

Klasse Bericht...schöne Bilder....dickes Pötrieee#6 
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## T.Schwab (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Südthailand*

Super Bericht !!!
mal sehen ob´s bei mir auch so klappt.


----------



## Sargo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Südthailand*

:vik:

auch von mir Gratulation, toller Bericht und dank Bildern sehr
lebendig (wenn ich das mit den Bildern doch auch nur hinbekommen könnte .....)

Ich werde im Mai in Thailand sein und bin schon sehr gespannt was sich da tut.


Grüße

SARGO    |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Südthailand*

toller Bericht !!! #6
wußte gar nicht das da unten auch Hornhechte rumschwimmen ... #c sieht zumindest sehr ähnlich aus zu denen hier in der Ostsee ...

aha ... grad mal nachgelesen:
* Verbreitung  [Bearbeiten]*

 Die Tiere haben eine weltweite Verbreitung in tropischen, subtropischen und gemäßigten Meeren, in Brack- und Süßgewässern. Der gewöhnliche Hornhecht (_Belone belone_) lebt im Ostatlantik, von Island bis zu den Kanarischen Inseln, im Mittelmeer, im Schwarzen Meer und in Nord- und Ostsee.


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Südthailand*

Klasse, Danke für die guten Pics, bin ich ja nicht der einzige hier mit schmerzenden Händen und Rücken. :vik:
Ich habe letztes Jahr schon meinen Guide ( ausnahmsweise ) ein wenig fischen lassen, konnte nach den ganzen Drills nicht mehr und mußte pausieren. :q
Ich hab mir übrigends eine Bootsrute ( Shimano Technium 5030R ) mit Fuji SIC-Guides zur Wurfrute umgebaut und schon mehrere sehr gute Mekong fangen können. Als Rolle diente bis letzte Jahr eine 10000er Stella F. Eine gute Bremse ist das wichtigste bei diesen starken Fischen.


----------

